# Xen Tan - sunless tanning range



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

omg i think ive just gave up on using sunbeds because ive found an amazing self tanner. Ive been searching for a few years for an amazing self tanner that doesnt smell, doesnt streak, doesnt turn orange, doesnt get in the way of your social life by having to apply it often etc. www.xen-tan.co.uk is a UK based website [duhh] but celebs in the US are swearing by this product including; lindsay lohan, Nicolette Sheridan, Shannon Elizabeth, Heidi from the Sugababes [uk] and many more! so if its good enough for the a-listers then im totally there!
They have their own body scrub which looks great because it doesnt leave an oily film or strip the skin unlike other scrubs that can be harsh on the skin. They have 4 different false tans; mousse, lotion, mist and one for the face. They also have a tan extender which you can apply days after applying your self tan and it will make it look as fresh and perfect like the first day of application. oh and also a bronzer compact [i wouldnt wanna buy this as theres tonnes of great bronzers out there]

The prices are very reasonable IMO and i think ill be buying the full range once i get some cash!

have any of you guys used Xen-Tan products?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 17, 2007)

i haven't tried it but if it does what it says then i definetly will, ive stopped using my fake tan full stop now because im fed up of the streaking and the smell. If you do try it let us know the verdict =] oh and Becky i made a new account ive added you on this one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




x x x


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_i haven't tried it but if it does what it says then i definetly will, ive stopped using my fake tan full stop now because im fed up of the streaking and the smell. If you do try it let us know the verdict =] oh and Becky i made a new account ive added you on this one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x x x_

 
yeh im deffo gunna try it asap! im starting to go all pale =( and thanks for addin me hun!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2007)

ahh i wanna try it!
im SO pale right now.


----------



## maggiep07 (Oct 1, 2007)

oooh i want to try it, but im not in the uk


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ you dont have to be! ive seen tonnes of websites that sell it that arent english just go on google and type XEN TAN


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

woohoo i got my first bottle today in the post. ordered it on saturday night online and it came this afternoon.
I got the xmas deal were you get the dark lotion and a free travel tan extender! so im gonna apply the dark lotion tonight because im having a night out tomorrow... then in a few days ill apply the tan extender.

ill tell you what ithink of it 2moro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just saw this on QVC! Or was it HSN? Whatever, I saw it on a television shopping show and it looks really good. They showed two models, one light and one already tan, and it looked amazing on both of them! I was especially amazed at how it looked on the already tan woman, very natural. That is a must for me because I have a little tan right now with olive skin. If it goes on sale I really want to try it


----------



## Patricia (Dec 20, 2007)

oooh i wanna try it!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

ok so i applied it.. it was very easy, no mess, no nasty smell [it smells of almond cherries! gorgeous] it dried instantly.
i woke up the next morning and i was soo dark - a lil too dark, then i went in the shower and lots of tan went down the plug hole and i was like ARGHHHH! but it was only the tint from when you first put it on. anyway i got out the shower, dried off and i had this gorgeous natural, olive colour and i love it! i really think this is the best fake tan around and ive tried do many from cheap to expensive and this has been the best

10/10


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

p.s i went clubbing too and you know when your dancing about and gettin drunk u get all sweaty with the hot flashing lights, smoke machiones etc.   well usually when i wear other fake tans i get white patches from where i sweat [sounds sick!] but this hasnt!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2007)

seems good, you need to post pics! with before and after LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

i will when i get my digi cam for xmas! il be applying it again next week for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill deffo post pics!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 23, 2007)

yes please post pics! And don't feel weird I get those white patches too! Only mine can get itchy, ew, lol

if anyone wants to see a vid of how it can look,here's a link to what I watched when it was on television. Just click on the vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Xen-Tan Dark Tanning Lotion at HSN.com


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 23, 2007)

i really want to try this, I need a tan so bad lol.
And i completely know what you mean with white patches! I was using a fake tan and the inside of my elbows were all pale it was so bad


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i really want to try this, I need a tan so bad lol.
And i completely know what you mean with white patches! I was using a fake tan and the inside of my elbows were all pale it was so bad_

 
thats what happened to me with all other fake tans! it looks horrible lol and when it happens at the backs of ur legs


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 27, 2008)

i'm dying to try this since i'm in between tanning beds and self-tan. both have advantages and disadvantages, but i think i'll give this a try next paycheck! i've been skeptical because self-tanning sometimes is such a hassle reapplying and such

becky, if you can keep us posted with how long it lasts or if reapplying is a hassle etc. thanks for sharing!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jan 29, 2008)

i've got an airbrush tanning machine, does the top of the xen dark tanning mist come off does anyone know? so i can tip it into my airbrush?


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 29, 2008)

Just saw this thread ! i use xentan too and it really is the best out there, looks really natural and is easy to use love it!!! i have tried them all and im not joking this really is the best.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_i'm dying to try this since i'm in between tanning beds and self-tan. both have advantages and disadvantages, but i think i'll give this a try next paycheck! i've been skeptical because self-tanning sometimes is such a hassle reapplying and such

becky, if you can keep us posted with how long it lasts or if reapplying is a hassle etc. thanks for sharing!_

 

Well ive used it twice upto now [ on my full body both times]  ive still got like over half a bottle left which is great! and it lasts for over a week if you moisturise your skin every 2 days... you can also get the XEN TAN tan extender [i got mine free when i bought the lotion] and that helps the colour come back to life and last a few more days.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_i've got an airbrush tanning machine, does the top of the xen dark tanning mist come off does anyone know? so i can tip it into my airbrush?_

 

yes the top comes off


----------



## lovelylass (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to say this I agree that this is a fab self tan!!
I use the lotion and the colour is sooooooo good. And it doesnt smell like the other self tans!!


----------



## lovelylass (Feb 16, 2008)

Just thought - if you like i will do a before and after on my legs?. I can put some on later.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylass* 

 
_Just thought - if you like i will do a before and after on my legs?. I can put some on later._

 
that would be great! i stil havent done one yet lol but you can tell from most of my FOTD's my recent ones is my natural colour and ones around xmas/new year are wearing XEN.
Im gonna wear it again this week so ill take sme pics then


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you use it on your face? I don't want to buy the face one because I want to buy it from HSN (where it's cheaper).


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 16, 2008)

I know they sell it at the Nordstrom near me. I think you can buy it on their website too. Everyone I know who uses this swears by it. I want it!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelylass* 

 
_Just thought - if you like i will do a before and after on my legs?. I can put some on later._

 
If you can, I think we'd all appreciate it! I just bought the Dior Bronzing Gel but I'm thinking of buying Xen-Tan as soon as I run out. Keep us posted and thanks!!


----------



## lovelylass (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiya


I have the mist too but its a bit to dark for me so I have just put it in the sale/swap section.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought the DEEP BRONZE lotion about a month or so ago after reading about it on many beauty blogs! 

It worked really well. Although it promises not to smell like DHA, I have a very good nose I guess because I can still smell the DHA although there is a lovely "vanilla" (smells chocolate to me!) scent that goes with.  It really developed overnight into a beautiful color though I do think it was a little orange after it developed but I think that is because I didn't shower right after the next day. The color was very even and I used it on my face (diluted with olay lotion) and it worked great! I only have used it once because I'm lazy but it's totally worth it and I'm looking forward to using it all summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will also try to do before/after pics... Ill try to put it on tonight! Woo.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_If you can, I think we'd all appreciate it! I just bought the Dior Bronzing Gel but I'm thinking of buying Xen-Tan as soon as I run out. Keep us posted and thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please let us all know which you liked better and why. The Dior is the one I want to try next when my Xen runs out.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm seriously considering buying this. I'm so so so pale do you guys think this is a product that would work for me? I'm going back to Orlando in a few months and I hate being the only untanned person there (I hate being untanned anywhere to be honest!). I always have trouble with application of fake tan, is this product coloured so you can see where you put it?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'm seriously considering buying this. I'm so so so pale do you guys think this is a product that would work for me? I'm going back to Orlando in a few months and I hate being the only untanned person there (I hate being untanned anywhere to be honest!). I always have trouble with application of fake tan, is this product coloured so you can see where you put it?_

 
im VERY naturally pale.. NW15-NW20 in winter time and it works perfect! it is coloured/tinted so you can see exactly where you apply it so it avoids streaking n stuff.
its amazing


----------



## Brittni (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'm seriously considering buying this. I'm so so so pale do you guys think this is a product that would work for me? I'm going back to Orlando in a few months and I hate being the only untanned person there (I hate being untanned anywhere to be honest!). I always have trouble with application of fake tan, is this product coloured so you can see where you put it?_

 
I'm pale, too. I'm not even a NW/NC15. It is coloured _enough_ to see where you're putting it depending on how thick you put it on and the lighting. I wouldn't say it's extremely easy nor extremely difficult to see. HTH!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

I was reading about this on another forum. I only use St Tropez but would like a change to a better one


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_I was reading about this on another forum. I only use St Tropez but would like a change to a better one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh carly.. beleive me this is WAY better than st tropez
i used to wear st tropez from the age of 14 until i was 16 NON STOP! i loved it but i hated how it can turn your clothes abit green from the tint and also rub off easily

xen tan doesnt go onto your clothes... it lasts wayyy longer than st tropez and its very moisturizing. along with many other positives lol but i could be here all day


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I best get saving up then lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks both of you for answering my questions! Time to get my credit card out me thinks.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_p.s i went clubbing too and you know when your dancing about and gettin drunk u get all sweaty with the hot flashing lights, smoke machiones etc.   well usually when i wear other fake tans i get white patches from where i sweat [sounds sick!] but this hasnt!_

 
That's one of the reasons I stopped using fake tans (when I sweated, it came off...)

I must give this one a go!

Thanks for the recommendation hun, I just read about it in the newspaper today as well!!


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought some of the Xen-Tan from HSN, and it works great. I have tried SunLabs Dark Sunsation and was happy with the results, but Xen-Tan works awesome on me! It also doesn't wear off funny, and leave the patches on my elbows that I hate so much. I've been using it for around 2 weeks, and I think I may have found my HG sunless tanner.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 22, 2008)

hey you guys.. i know im late, but i just found this thread...
ive been eyeing this Xen-Tan for awhile now, but reaaallly hesitant b/c ive been traumatized on past self tanners...

anyone ever get those before/after pics up??
does it leave any trace on your clothes if you sweat?? (btw i live in AZ so it gets realll hot! - i have no time to tan since im always inside!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

i never got a chance to do before & after photos but i usually sweat alot (gross i know!) and it never goes on my clothes, st tropez used to turn my clothes green but xen tan doesnt leave a thing!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks girly...
one more thing, i was on the site...whats the diff between the Dark Lotion & Deep Bronze?


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

this is what it says on the xen tan UK website

*What’s the difference between Deep Bronze and Dark Lotion?*

Both offer an Instant Colour, if you favour a deep 'Dark Olive' Instant Colour, then we would recommend the Dark Lotion, if you prefer a slightly lighter 'milk chocolate' instant colour (enough to see where the tan is going), leaving a light olive glow, that develops throughout the day or night then Deep Bronze is the better option for you.
As Dark Lotion contains Nut Oils, it is intensely moisturising and is a great option for those with very dry skin. If you are new to self-tanning, we would recommend you give Deep Bronze a try initially, as it blends on the skin completely effortlessly, and dries almost immediately. It really is personal preference, a lot of our clients use both and alternate, as they recognise the remarkable benefits of both products.

hope that helps!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the recs on this. I ordered some from hqhair.com yesterday with the code 'seven' which gives 20% off. With delivery it came to over £23 but then I read somewhere that lots of people in the UK get theirs from islandcosmetics.co.uk where the lotion is £20.49 including delivery all the time anyway - gutted! 

I'm super pale, paler than NW15 I think, so will try to remember to do before and after pics when i put it on this weekend


----------



## Anemone (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Thanks for all the recs on this. I ordered some from hqhair.com yesterday with the code 'seven' which gives 20% off. With delivery it came to over £23 but then I read somewhere that lots of people in the UK get theirs from islandcosmetics.co.uk where the lotion is £20.49 including delivery all the time anyway - gutted! 

I'm super pale, paler than NW15 I think, so will try to remember to do before and after pics when i put it on this weekend_

 
I think we might be twins! I'm really pale and I just ordered some Xen tan from Hqhair the other day, since there was a good discount!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_I think we might be twins! I'm really pale and I just ordered some Xen tan from Hqhair the other day, since there was a good discount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol! It's crap being pasty when the sun comes out isn't it


----------



## xquizite (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_this is what it says on the xen tan UK website

*What’s the difference between Deep Bronze and Dark Lotion?*

Both offer an Instant Colour, if you favour a deep 'Dark Olive' Instant Colour, then we would recommend the Dark Lotion, if you prefer a slightly lighter 'milk chocolate' instant colour (enough to see where the tan is going), leaving a light olive glow, that develops throughout the day or night then Deep Bronze is the better option for you.
As Dark Lotion contains Nut Oils, it is intensely moisturising and is a great option for those with very dry skin. If you are new to self-tanning, we would recommend you give Deep Bronze a try initially, as it blends on the skin completely effortlessly, and dries almost immediately. It really is personal preference, a lot of our clients use both and alternate, as they recognise the remarkable benefits of both products.

hope that helps!_

 
oh thanks!  maybe ill get both lol
which one does everyone else use??


----------



## Anemone (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Lol! It's crap being pasty when the sun comes out isn't it_

 
I don't usually mind but I'd like to not be nearly translucent all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xquizite* 

 
_oh thanks! maybe ill get both lol
which one does everyone else use??_

 
I bought the Deep Bronze one but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

in my honest opinion, i dont think i would bother getting deep bronze, it isnt as dark as the dark lotion so you may aswell get a gradual tanner for less than £10 than pay for a small bottle of the xen tan one that gives the same colour

i would get the dark lotion, ive heard good reviews about their mousse but the bottle is like half the size of the dark lotion so you get loads of product for the same price


----------



## Anemone (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_in my honest opinion, i dont think i would bother getting deep bronze, it isnt as dark as the dark lotion so you may aswell get a gradual tanner for less than £10 than pay for a small bottle of the xen tan one that gives the same colour

i would get the dark lotion, ive heard good reviews about their mousse but the bottle is like half the size of the dark lotion so you get loads of product for the same price_

 
I see what you mean, but I figured I'd get a smaller one to try out it's colour rather than be stuck with a huge bottle that makes me orange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got mine in the mail today! I'm trying it out on my leg now. Smells like chocolate!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_I see what you mean, but I figured I'd get a smaller one to try out it's colour rather than be stuck with a huge bottle that makes me orange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
honestly none of their products will make you orange, st tropez could look abit unnatural sometimes but when i used xen tan none of my friends beleived it was fake


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 24, 2008)

can I get it in Canada somewhere???


----------



## Anemone (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_honestly none of their products will make you orange, st tropez could look abit unnatural sometimes but when i used xen tan none of my friends beleived it was fake_

 
Good to hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm pale enough to have most products turn me into an oompa-loompa (or at least give me an unnatural skintone), so I didn't want to take any chances, haha!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_Good to hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm pale enough to have most products turn me into an oompa-loompa (or at least give me an unnatural skintone), so I didn't want to take any chances, haha!_

 
i see your paler than NW15, are you far off? because in winter im NW15 and i usually wear xen tan in winter and it looks like i just back from a holiday (abit darker than my avatar)


----------



## Anemone (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i see your paler than NW15, are you far off? because in winter im NW15 and i usually wear xen tan in winter and it looks like i just back from a holiday (abit darker than my avatar)_

 
Not too far off, but enough to make it look unnatural. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you wearing Xen tan in your avatar or is it a natural tan? Either way you look great!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_Not too far off, but enough to make it look unnatural. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you wearing Xen tan in your avatar or is it a natural tan? Either way you look great!_

 
thats my new natural tan lol just got back from my hols, but xen tan is abit darker but still looks natural


----------



## MEGCLARE (Jul 24, 2008)

so it sounds like Dark Lotion is the way to go
but what is the 
Xen Tan Transform!
I saw it on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MEGCLARE* 

 
_so it sounds like Dark Lotion is the way to go
but what is the 
Xen Tan Transform!
I saw it on the Nordstrom website._

 
this is what it says on the xen tan website...

*Say Bye-Bye to those in between “pale” days that occur between self-tanning applications and Hello to a natural looking even colour that won’t fade away!* 
*Perfect for those who love to self-tan and those who don’t (or those who don’t want to admit it, their secret is completely safe with Transform).*
*TRANSFORM* doesn’t look…smell…or feel…like a self-tanner. With a delicious scent—designed to appeal to both women and men alike—and a weightless texture, you can tan without even thinking about it. Just apply it as you would your daily moisturiser. 
Before you start to think of all those sticky, smelly gradual tanners and decide to stop reading, *Transform* is different. - It is a completely non-sticky lotion that smells yummy and feels like…nothing…on your skin.  It allows you to build a beautiful realistic tan daily, without even remembering you are wearing a self-tanner. Even in the hottest conditions the lotion will never feel sticky or leave an awful odour on your skin.  Most daily tanners require a week of applying before you can see any results.  
*Transform’s Innovative time-release formula is completely unique as you actually see results with your very first application. *



it sounds pretty good


----------



## Anemone (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats my new natural tan lol just got back from my hols, but xen tan is abit darker but still looks natural_

 
You're looking very summery and fresh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Xen tan on my leg has so far given off a nice smell and a subtle good-looking colour! Woo!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_You're looking very summer and fresh! 
The Xen tan on my leg has so far given off a nice smell and a subtle good-looking colour! Woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats great to hear!


----------



## MEGCLARE (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_this is what it says on the xen tan website...

*Say Bye-Bye to those in between “pale” days that occur between self-tanning applications and Hello to a natural looking even colour that won’t fade away!* 
*Perfect for those who love to self-tan and those who don’t (or those who don’t want to admit it, their secret is completely safe with Transform).*
*TRANSFORM* doesn’t look…smell…or feel…like a self-tanner. With a delicious scent—designed to appeal to both women and men alike—and a weightless texture, you can tan without even thinking about it. Just apply it as you would your daily moisturiser. 
Before you start to think of all those sticky, smelly gradual tanners and decide to stop reading, *Transform* is different. - It is a completely non-sticky lotion that smells yummy and feels like…nothing…on your skin. It allows you to build a beautiful realistic tan daily, without even remembering you are wearing a self-tanner. Even in the hottest conditions the lotion will never feel sticky or leave an awful odour on your skin. Most daily tanners require a week of applying before you can see any results. 
*Transform’s Innovative time-release formula is completely unique as you actually see results with your very first application. *



it sounds pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

THANKS!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 24, 2008)

woop! i just ordered my xentan dark lotion w/ the scrub on nordstroms website & it comes with that transformer for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so as soon as i get it ill do a before and after on my arms... 
i hope everything works well *crosses fingers*


----------



## shadee (Jul 27, 2008)

hey
zHave you tried fake bake before and how would you compare it to xentan?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadee* 

 
_hey
zHave you tried fake bake before and how would you compare it to xentan?_

 
Which Fake Bake product, specifically? I've used the Mousse so I could tell you my experience with that if you like. I couldn't compare it to XenTan though as I haven't tried it *yet, hehe*


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadee* 

 
_hey
zHave you tried fake bake before and how would you compare it to xentan?_

 
i was gonna try fake bake ages ago after hearing all the raves, but now i looked at reviews on the net and theres quite alot of bad ones.. i guess xen tan is the most upto date self tanner which has the most benefits


----------



## Lissa (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are my before and afters - as you can see I didn't get a dramatic tan but a nice subtle one. 

The before and afters of the hands - they don't look very different but the first one below is the before pic! There really is a big difference though and in real life it's not patchy round the wrists like it looks in the photo in the 2nd pic. 

Sorry about the scary ghost face one, that was the best one I had to show how pale I usually am! It's from a while back but I haven't tanned at all since (and don't worry, I did change the colour I was using for my brows after seeing that photo lol). The second one kind of shows that I have a golden glow. 

I love this stuff! I thought it was so easy to put on and much nicer to use than say Fake Bake or St Tropez as it sank in much quicker, and I really hate that sticky feeling after tanning so this was much nicer. Doesn't stink as much either! And there's no orange-ness either, although it might look it a bit in the photos it's actually a nice brown. 

It goes on the face well too, doesn't gather in the pores like other tans. This is all only one application, done on friday night. I went to Mac on saturday and am now NC25 in SFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you think??


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Here are my before and afters - as you can see I didn't get a dramatic tan but a nice subtle one. 

The before and afters of the hands - they don't look very different but the first one below is the before pic! There really is a big difference though and in real life it's not patchy round the wrists like it looks in the photo in the 2nd pic. 

Sorry about the scary ghost face one, that was the best one I had to show how pale I usually am! It's from a while back but I haven't tanned at all since (and don't worry, I did change the colour I was using for my brows after seeing that photo lol). The second one kind of shows that I have a golden glow. 

I love this stuff! I thought it was so easy to put on and much nicer to use than say Fake Bake or St Tropez as it sank in much quicker, and I really hate that sticky feeling after tanning so this was much nicer. Doesn't stink as much either! And there's no orange-ness either, although it might look it a bit in the photos it's actually a nice brown. 

It goes on the face well too, doesn't gather in the pores like other tans. This is all only one application, done on friday night. I went to Mac on saturday and am now NC25 in SFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you think??_

 
You look great, so natural! Did you use Deep Bronze or Dark?


----------



## Lissa (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! It was the Dark lotion


----------



## Anemone (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Thanks! It was the Dark lotion_

 
Great results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On me it did turn my legs a bit orange... I'm starting to think I'm just immune to fake tans! Perhaps it's because I risked it and used the deep bronze instead of the dark lotion?


----------



## shadee (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i was gonna try fake bake ages ago after hearing all the raves, but now i looked at reviews on the net and theres quite alot of bad ones.. i guess xen tan is the most upto date self tanner which has the most benefits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am actually nc42/43 on my face but use fake tan on the rest of my body because its so pale so i can match my face. Using fake bake lotion is soo messy but the colour is great but once this is finished I will be buying xen tan. I can't stand the stained sheets, smell and the messiness anymore. Hopefully xen tan in dark will suit my skin tone.


----------



## shadee (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Which Fake Bake product, specifically? I've used the Mousse so I could tell you my experience with that if you like. I couldn't compare it to XenTan though as I haven't tried it *yet, hehe*_

 
I'm using the lotion


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks great on you Lissa


----------



## shadee (Jul 28, 2008)

Just bought the lotion off ebay! Can't wait


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

Just wondering whether you all use a mitt for tanning or just your hands?


----------



## Lissa (Jul 28, 2008)

I used gloves although it says not to on the website. I read somewhere that some people use a tanning mitt from M&S which is about £3 and is meant to be really good


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

i use my hands, and dip then in hot soapy water after i've done each part of my body, i think mitts are best for mouse false tans


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay I've ordered the Dark lotion... I'm really nervous about applying it well but will do my best!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Okay I've ordered the Dark lotion... I'm really nervous about applying it well but will do my best!!! Fingers crossed!_

 
don't be nervous! it may look abit blotchy when you apply it, just make sure you rub it on every single part of your skin... then once you take a shower the next morning you will have a perfectly even golden brown tan


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay so I finally pressed the 'checkout' button on the Mousse Intense and the Tan Extender Travel Size. Came to just under £30 delivered which I thought was pretty good! Think I'm probably going to get a tanning mitt from Boots and apply it that way, I figured that'll probably be easiest since I'm not so good with the application part of things. It said the mousse was the easiest to apply anyway, which is why I went for it. 

Quick question, when you leave it on over night, does it rub off on your sheets etc?


----------



## Anemone (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Okay so I finally pressed the 'checkout' button on the Mousse Intense and the Tan Extender Travel Size. Came to just under £30 delivered which I thought was pretty good! Think I'm probably going to get a tanning mitt from Boots and apply it that way, I figured that'll probably be easiest since I'm not so good with the application part of things. It said the mousse was the easiest to apply anyway, which is why I went for it. 

Quick question, when you leave it on over night, does it rub off on your sheets etc?_

 
Mine doesn't, but I always wait a little while before going to bed so it will have time to dry a bit.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Okay so I finally pressed the 'checkout' button on the Mousse Intense and the Tan Extender Travel Size. Came to just under £30 delivered which I thought was pretty good! Think I'm probably going to get a tanning mitt from Boots and apply it that way, I figured that'll probably be easiest since I'm not so good with the application part of things. It said the mousse was the easiest to apply anyway, which is why I went for it. 

Quick question, when you leave it on over night, does it rub off on your sheets etc?_

 
I wore some old pyjamas and it was all over them, but washed out easily


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh just wear some old pjamas and put an old sheet down, but i've never got it on my sheets it will probs be the same for the mousse


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'll probably just put an old sheet over the top of my other one and sleep in underwear, hopefully to avoid a night time disaster. Failing that I'll sleep on a towel or something ha ha!

Bought my St. Tropex mitt today - now all I need is the actual product. I'm sort of apprehensive about doing my face though. I'm only going to use the tan until the end of August then I'll go back to being pale. I just don't want to spend all Summer in Florida looking like a ghost.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ive been using Xen Tan for around 4 months or something now and i love it, love the colour as im sort of olive toned anyway so the colour is not too dark for me and love the staying power, the only problem i have with it is.. My skins really uneven & patchy at the moment and i have to wear foundation on my face and i can't find one that matches the colour of Xen Tan so my face is a diferent colour to the Xen tan on my neck which i HATE. I've tried so many foundations including MAC and including adding bronzing drops etc to my current foundation but Xen Tan on me has a very slight yellowish tint to it and its impossible to match.   I was wondering whether to try the Xen Tan perfect bronze compact bronzer on top of my foundation? But not sure if this will help at all. Does any one have a solution?

thankss x


----------



## Anemone (Sep 6, 2008)

Thought I should bump this! Remembered this thread when I was applying Xen tan the other day. It's definitely the product that's given me the nicest colour out of all the ones I've tried in recent years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How's everyone doing in their quest for a less pale shade?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive solved my problem think ive finally found a foundation that matches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loveee this stuff! It's such a natural colour no one can tell im wearing fake tan..ive never had it streak either! i wear it all the time, re apply every 4 -5 days and use a moisturizer with a hint of false tan every day in between applications and it lasts perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use latex gloves when putting it on and then take them off just to do the tops of my hasnds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the darkness of the tan, but then again ive got olive tones in my skin anyway. x


----------

